# Received updated cameras for FSD



## More Amps (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello all
Today our camera retrofit for FSD was completed. It appears the fender mounted cameras stick out a little further than the originals and the cameras (and shrouding) are all black. I have a 2016 Model X with HW 3. 
Headed out for a drive soon and will see how much better the video quality is.


----------



## AStuf (May 31, 2021)

Anything noticable? Even new cameras have the colors off, especially reds.


----------



## More Amps (Jul 30, 2017)

Nothing yet. Seems to have the same resolution and the same pinkish hue.


----------

